# [Visio] Kommentar-Shapes erstellen



## Syrill (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo! 

Wie kann ich in Visio Shapes erstellen, die lediglich eine Kommentarfunktion inne haben sollen? 


mfg
Syrill


----------

